# Lake Somerville Closed?



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I am seeing that many of the areas of lake somerville are closed due to flooding. Are the ramps at Rocky Creek Park Closed? Whats open?


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Dang, I just found my answer:

The following facilities are closed due to high water:

Yegua Creek Park
1. Sites 57 thru 83.
2. Both boat ramps are closed.

Rocky Creek Park
1. Sites 52-81, 96-129, 130-170, 171-192.
2. Both boat ramps are closed.

Nails Creek State Park
1. Cedar Creek Sites.
2. Day use area.
3. Fish Cleaning stations.

Birch Creek State Park
1. Boat ramps.
2. Day use area.

3. Cedar Elm and Yaupon Campgrounds.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Overlook is having a very rough time right now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Man crazy. I didnt know its that bad up there with all the rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Somerville is currently 11.3 feet above normal pool and still rising.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, someone send that to the northwest of Austin...

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Years ago I was up there during a similar flooding event. All the ramps were closed. The only boats that were able to launch were john boats that could be manhandled off the trailer and hand launched. Had the whole lake almost to myself. It was pretty sweet


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Its not closed


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, very high! Bass will probably be scattered, whites & cats may hold patterns off shore. This rain has it's love/hate thing doesn't it?


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

It appears that the water is coming into the lake faster then they are currently allowed to let it out due to flooding in the Brazos.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Years ago I was up there during a similar flooding event. All the ramps were closed. The only boats that were able to launch were john boats that could be manhandled off the trailer and hand launched. Had the whole lake almost to myself. It was pretty sweet


I did similar WAY back, basically in a ditch on side of road and went from there.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Anyone been on the lake in last couple days? Corp website says all the ramps are closed. I wanted to go check it out....


----------

